# Can a terrarium tank hold water?



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi! I'm not sure if this is the right forum to ask this question but please move it if it's not appropriate. 

I have a 40 gal terrarium glass tank and I'm wondering if I can use it to hold water like any other tank. At the bottom of the tank, there's a disclaimer saying that it does not hold water.

Thanks.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, you could always try putting water in it and test this theory... although while you do this I'd put it outside or somewhere else it doesn't matter if it leaks. If it does not in fact hold water you could always reseal the tank's seams with aquarium silicon. Just an idea.


----------



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

That's exactly what I planned to do....I just don't want to do it if someone has already tested the theory before I don't see why the terrarium tank can't hold water but I do notice that the sillicon layers seem a bit thinner compared to aquariums....i guess the manufacturer put the disclaimer to cover their butt just in case



raven_wilde said:


> Well, you could always try putting water in it and test this theory... although while you do this I'd put it outside or somewhere else it doesn't matter if it leaks. If it does not in fact hold water you could always reseal the tank's seams with aquarium silicon. Just an idea.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The problem is that thinner glass is used for terrarium tanks. They may hold water, but the glass may also suddenly break at some future date. When I found myself in that position - having purchased such a tank mis-sold as an aquarium - I just sold the tank after cleaning it up good, and bought a real aquarium.


----------



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

hoppycalif,

Good point you have there. Not worth the trouble. I will resell the tank then. 

Thanks.


----------

